

What Happened to SearchYC.com? - gregory80

http://searchyc.com/<p>I haven't looked in several days, but the site (hacker news search) was up and running. Is it down temporarily or for ever?
======
JoachimSchipper
Looks like no answer is forthcoming, e.g.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2600193> doesn't have any more replies...

